# Congratulations "Born2Run"



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

On the first bill this year. Tagged a blue 3 miles west of Ram Powell....so I heard.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

damnit


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas. Yes it is true we tagged about a 300lb fish yesterday at 6:30 in the morning. Also caught some real nice wahoo and one dolphin about 20lbs. Should have caught 8 hoosbut landed 4. Those big bastards can rip through some 300 lb leader. I don't have pics yet but will try to post when I get them.Water was real pretty once past the Petronious. Here are the Pics. Enjoy we did !!!!!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

When's the new ride gonna be ready Sean???


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

She is getting hauled this week and Pipewelders is fitting the tower. Most of the electronics got put in last week. She most likely will not be ready for Memorial day but definately for Isle of Capri. Man I can't wait. It was rough fishing in that tired 2007 Cabo 45EXP. HA HA Just Kidding. If anyone knows someone who wants a deal on a super loaded super sweet 2007 45EXP Cabo drop me a PM. Thanks again it was nice to get out there again.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Man I hate work. Thanks for the invite Sean and I'm sorry (which really means I'm cussing you guys) that I couldn't make it. Congrats on the bill and good job!

Too bad you had to go slummin' on the lil' boat hah! That is a sweet ride...can't wait to see the 52.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats guys!!!! Way to get things started!

I'll take that tired 45 off your hands. How 'bout an even trade for a shiny, lightly-fished 35?


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!

Still looking forward to my first trip to blue water this year. Don't think I can stand rigging and re-rigging our lures any longer.

Anybody want to take a dentist trolling?????


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the bill. The season is officially "ON". Stop blowing wind...


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

That boat can be yours Dave. She is a sweet thing and we are going to miss her.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats on the blue. What did she eat? Also, what did the hoos hit on if you don't mind me asking? Thanks for the report


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

congrats on tha stickman!!!!! did yall find a rip or grassline or just snag em in open water? lookin foward to getting back out there for some plug pullin!


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Sean!!!! Congrats to you and your crew!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Good lord this awesome, cant wait for the pics.:bowdown


----------



## Never Enough (Feb 13, 2008)

Sean,

Scott and Mark just finished my Pipewelders tower on my 38 Cabo. They did an excellent job. Congratulations on the new ride. Tim


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Still don't have the pictures but the fish ate a Purple and Black Wide Range Moldcraft on the flat. Just came up and inhailed it. No jumps for about 5 minutes and then the fish went crazy and did about 30 jumps. Open water bite very little grass that we saw out there. I'm trying to get pics.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Tim Congrats on your new ride as well. I heard the Pipewelders guys were on your boat the last couple of days. They do awesome work. Are you fishing the Emerald Coast Billfish Classic in Sandestin on the new ride? It should be a great event. We will be there hosting all the Cabo Cup stuff. That is becoming the premier billfish tournament on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats!:bowdown That is freaking awesome. I am wanting to leave right now! First one of the year. Nice job guys


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Pics are up on the top of the post Enjoy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW, some really great pic's!! congrat's on the first of the year!!!:bowdown


----------

